# COmparador de voltaje LM339N



## electrokaki (Nov 17, 2008)

BUenos estoy aca de nuevo por q tengo q hacer una pregunta la verdad mucho no conosco pero quiciera saver bien como funciona el LM339N es un comparardor de voltaje.... me gustaria saver los q se puede hacer...


----------



## 0rland0 (Dic 7, 2008)

Hola... yo tambien estoy buscando lo mismo. Tengo uno de una tarjeta de fuente q habian tirado a la basura. Lo saque a ver de q me sirve...


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 7, 2008)

Hola.
Baja la hoja de datos (datasheets) del LM339.

Aquí tienes algo con el LM339

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/135973/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

